# קרדיטים - יעל וטל



## fitballa (27/12/12)

קרדיטים - יעל וטל 
אהלן
אחרי המון זמן שקראתי פה בפורום בהתמכרות (וגם עכשיו, אחרי החתונה, ממשיכה) - הגיע הזמן לקרדיטים.
אומנם היית יפה סמוייה כל הזמן, אבל הגיע הזמן לצאת מהארון כי באמת קיבלתי פה המון טיפים ורעיונות, ואולי אוכל לתת גם רעיונות חזרה וגם כדי לפרגן לספקים שהיו לנו.
אז שנתחיל???


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

מי אנחנו? 
יעל וטל, בני 30 ו-31. הוא - מורה ואני סיימתי את ביוטכנולוגית. 
נפגשנו לפני כמעט שנתיים בשידוך של חבר שלו וחבר שלה. הם החליטו שבה להם לנסות לשדך ולקבל מדרגות לגן עדן, אז כל אחד העלה את חברו הרווק וחברתה הרווקה. 
קיבלנו פייסבוק אחד של השני, התקשקשנו שם ובטלפון ויצאנו לדייט. אחרי חודשיים, הוא קיבל מפתח לדירה שלי, אחרי חצי שנה עברנו לגור יחד רשמית ואחרי טיפה פחות משנתיים מהדייט ההוא - התחתנו


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

תמונות 
הבחור קצת פרטי וביישן אז התמונות יהיו רובן בלי פרצופים. 
לא רציתי גם לשים תמונות של אנשים בלי רשותם, אז משלבים מסויימים יהיו מעט תמונות


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

ההצעה 
אז בתחילת אוגוסט האחרון, אחרי הרבה רמיזות קוצר סבלנות שלי, הוא הציע. 
ההצעה היתה המושלמת בשבילי. היא באה אחרי תקופה לא קלה בלימודים-עבודה, שכלום לא הלך לי וחשבתי שהדוק' בחיים לא יגמר ובטח שלא בצורה שאני רוצה, ובנוסף לכל - הוא לוקח את הזמן ומורח אותי. הייתי מתוסכלת ועצבנית, וכל הזמן קיטרתי על זה שכלום לא קורה לפי התוכניות או הלוז שלי, כולל ההצעה. וכן - הקיטורים היו גם לו.
הוא, רצה איזשהוא ערב לזרוק עלי את הטבעת ולהגיד: קחי ותשי לי כבר שקט תעשייתי. אבל, בזכות זה שהוא הסבלני בינינו, זכיתי להצעה אמיתית ומופלאה.
הוא דאג שחברות שלי יוציאו אותי מהבית לבראנצ' בנות. זו היתה משימה בכלל לא פשוטה בגלל שאני מאוד עקשנית ולא היה לי מצב רוח לכלום. מזל שחברה שלי יותר עקשנית ממני. 
אז למרות הבאסה (ואולי בגללה) החלטתי שאם אני יוצאת - אני מתלבשת יפה. לבשתי שמלה, עשיתי לי פרנצ' וכמובן שהיו לי פנטזיות שאולי אני אחזור הביתה ותהיה לי הצעת-הפתעה. למרות שאמרתי לעצמי שלא כדאי לפנטז כדי לא להתאכזב (היו כל מיני מצבים שחשבתי שהנה זה בא, וזה לא), אמרתי יש צ'אנס כי הוא אף פעם לא לוחץ עלי לצאת עם חברות והפעם הוא ממש גירש אותי מהבית.
כל הדייט בנות אני מקטרת על זה שהוא עוד לא מציע, והן שומרות על פוקר פייס. 
כשהחזירו אותי הביתה - אני פותחת את הדלת, זר פרחים עצום על השולחן שערוך עם הסרוויס החגיגי שלנו, נרות מפוזרים, והוא קופץ מאחוריה מחזיק טבעת ושואל אם אני אתחתן איתו. כמו פולניה טובה אמרתי לו - ברור וטוב שנזכרת. 
הטבעת מדהימה, הוא בחר לבד אחרי שכמה חודשים טובים נתתי רמזים עבים כמו: אני לא אוהבת סוליטר, אוהבת טניס, זהב לבן.... הוא הפנים ובחר טבעת מושלמת. 
אחרי


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

ההמשך - נחתך לי באמצע 
אחרי כמה דקות שלקח להרגע, הבחור חזר למטבח והגיש לנו ארוחה מדהימה שבישל, כולל סטייקים מקצב במסעדה האהובה עלינו.
מיותר לציין, שמרוב ההתרגשות כמעט ולא היה לי תאבון.
היה פשוט מושלם בשבילנו!


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

התארגנות והגיגים קשורים 
אז אחרי שאכלנו והתחבקנו, התקשרנו לספר להורים ולאחים ולחברים. כולם היו מאושרים וכמו פולנים טובים, מי מהבית ומי רק באופי, כולם אמרו איזה יופי, סוף סוף/ הגיע הזמן...
התחלנו לחשוב מתי. רצינו באיזור החורף אביב הקרובים כי אני שונאת קיץ וכל מה שקשור בו. מאווררים ברחבה מעצבנים אותי (רועשים ועושים רוח שלי לא נעימה), מזיע להצטלם בחוץ, חם מגעיל וזה עוד מלא זמן. לא רציתי לחכות 10 חודשים. חוץ מזה, אנחנו מתים על החורף, אני טיפוס חורפי וכשאפור בחוץ ורוד לי בלב. אוהבת קור. 
תוסיפו לזה שבחורף יותר זול וזה אפשר לנו לעשות אירוע איפה שרצינו בלי לשבור את הכיס - מסתדר מעולה.  חוץ מזה הטיפ הכי חשוב שקיבלתי מחברות, אם יש לך טיפונת זמן לארגן - קחי כ-4 חודשים קדימה וזהו, אחרת משתגעים. וכמה שהן צדקו. לא היתה לי סבלנות לחכות עד הקיץ... אני אוהבת לתקתק וחוץ מזה כל כך התמכרתי לפורום ולכל השוטטות ברשת בעניין חתונה. 
אז חשבנו על איזור דצמבר - פברואר. היו לנו אילוצים של אחותי עם הרבה נסיעות עבודה לחול, חברים הריוניים שרצינו שהתחתונה תהיה לפני ההריון ותוך כדי חיפושים הדליקו אותנו על 9.12.12, נר שני של חנוכה (שהיינו בטוחים עד לחלות ההזמנות שזה נר ראשון). התאריך הסתדר עם כל האילוצים ואהבנו את הרעיון של חנוכה והדלקת נרות, אז זרמנו עם זה.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

מסיבות רווקים-רווקות 
היתה לי מסיבת רווקות כיפית וומתאימה לי. ביקשתי מהחברות שארגנו שזה יהיה בתקציב שפוי, אוכל ושתייה נחמדה, בלי הפעלות חיצוניות, ושפשוט יהיה ערב בנות כיפי עם שטויות משחקי מסיבת רווקות.
היינו בחדר הפרטי של MOSES בת"א, זללנו המבורגרים ועוד כמה דברים וקינוחים ושתינו המון קאווה - המשקה האהוב עלי.
היה את המשחק הרגיל, המשעשע ומקשר חברות שלא מכירות אחת את השנייה - שכל אחת מביאה חפץ שקשור אליה ואלי ואני צריכה להבין ממי ולמה. 
היה לי כתר פרחים והיו מצגות של תמונות שלנו מכל מיני מקומות ומשחק שהיו תמונות של אברי גוף של טל ושל אחרים והייתי צריכה לזהות מה של טל. 
וקיבלתי מכולן הפתעת צעצוע מאוד נחמד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







היה ערב שמח וכיפי, חברות שלי מכירות אותי כדי לעשות לי הכי שמח שיש. כדי לפנק אותן (7 חברות), הכנתח להן עוגיות וקניתי ספריי גוף בללין וארזתי הכל עם הקדשה אישית לכל אחת.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

והמסיבת רווקים 
מר בחור אוהב אלכוהול טוב, בשר משובח ולטייל וגם הוא היה נגד חשפניות וכו'. 
אז חברים שלו אספו אותו בבוקר לטיול קצר, משם לצהריים במסעדת בשר משובחת, סנוקר ועוד פאב. בכל מקום היה אלכוהול מסוג אחר... 
היה לו שמח וכיף ושנינו חזרנו הביתה במקרה בדיוק ביחד.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

הזמנות ועוד 
היה לי ברור שאת ההזמנות - אני אעצב. גרפיקה ועיצוב דיגיטלי זה תחביב ורציתי משהו ייחודי שייצג אותנו.
היה לנו ברור - שההזמנה תהיה עם ינשופים. זו החיה שלנו. למר בחור יש חולצה עם ינשוף שרשום mr owl, וכשיושבים הכיתוב בדיוק על הכרס. מכיוון ששנינו גרגרניים ואוהבי אוכל  -  זו הפכה להיות החיה שלנו. 
אז חיפשתי השראה ברשת, והתחלתי לעצב. ההזמנה עברה הרבה תהפוכות בעזרת ייעוץ מאחותי וגיסתי ואפשר לראות בתמונה מימין את התוצאה הסופית. 
את ההזמנות הדפסתי על נייר קריסטל כדי שיראו יותר אלגנטיות בעיני בבית דפוס דהנוגרף בב"ש. זה הבית דפוס הקבוע שלי, בעל הבית מכיר אותי ואת הדברים המשוגעים שאני עושה, זורם איתי ועושה הנחות. 
כמו שאתם רואים, הינשופים הפכו ללוגו של האירוע. היו מדבקות לבנות עם ינשופים איתם סגרנו את המעטפות (לבנות פשוטות שקניתי באופיס דיפו בזול). 
בתור מתנות לאורחים, וזה הסתדר עם חנוכה, עשינו נרות ממותגים. קנינו נרות לבנים באיקאה, הדפסנו מדבקות עם הינשופים, תאריך ומדליק שבאתם וכרטיס תודה סגול. 
היה לנו עקב משפחתי שארזנו הכל וקשרנו בסרט סאטן כסוף. היה מבצע לא פשוט בכלל הפדנטיות שלי. 
וכדי להשלים את "מיתוג האירוע המיונשף" הכנתי גם פתקי תודה כדי לחלק לאנשים עם התמונות אחרי האירוע.


----------



## Mitmit101 (27/12/12)

מהממם ברמות על !!! 
ממש אהבתי


----------



## rona lee1 (27/12/12)

מקסים מקסים!! 
את מוכשרת ויצירתית כ"כ.


----------



## arapax (28/12/12)

מקסים


----------



## קבוק בוטן (28/12/12)

ההזמנה וכל המסביב ממש יפים, אהבתי!


----------



## fitballa (28/12/12)

תודה רבה לכן


----------



## simplicity83 (29/12/12)

מקסים  
אני מתה על זה שיש ליין עיצובי ש"רץ" לאורך כל האירוע  
העיצוב מהמם והינשופים מתוקים!! 

המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## FayeV (29/12/12)

וואו! 
זה נראה נהדר!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (30/12/12)

נהדר! 
כל כך יפה ומושקע


----------



## ronitim (31/12/12)

איזה יופי! 
את מוכשרת בטירוף.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

המקום 
אז הגיע הזמן לבחור מקום. 
לא היה לנו כח להתחיל לראות המון מקומות וגם לא רצינו סתם להתבלבל מהשפע. 
המזל הוא שתבקופה הזו כתבתי את התזה ולא עבדתי - אז יכולתי להקדיש המון זמן לסקר באינטרנט (כאן, mit4mit ובאתרי המקומות) ובאמת לצמצם את הרשימה ל-6 מקומות רלוונטים. 
האיזור שרצינו - השרון מכיוון שהמשפחות מהאיזור. 
לא היינו בטוחים אם אנחנו מעדיפים אולם סגור בתוך גן יפה או משהו בסגנון יפואי. אז ראינו את לוקא, תל-יה, עדן, סיטרוס, ד'פלוס הום והכליף. 
כולם מאוד מצאו חן בעינינו אבל החלטנו שאנחנו רוצים חלל אינטימי (חתונה של 300-350 איש), שיקרין חמימות לחורף, שלא יהיו בו מפלסים (כדי לא לטרטר אורחים שחלקם מבוגרים או עם תינוקות) ושעל אוכל לא מתפשרים. 
בסוף בחרנו בסיטרוס, שקייטרינג הבית שלו מזל טלה. המקום מהמם בעינינו. מעין לופט אורבני מרווח, כולו מוצב עם נישות בהן כלי זכוכית ומתכת, תמונות גרפיות, פינת בית קפה אינטימית וחמימה וגן עדין ומקסים. 
על מזל טלה- אין צורך להוסיף. זה באמת האוכל היה טוב שלי יצא לאכול בחתונות.
השירות מכל צוות הסיטרוס ומזל טלה היה מעולה, מהרגע שהתעניינו עד לסוף האירוע.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

הכניסה והגן 
המקום נראה כמו איזה טירה עדינה ויש לו גינה מעוצבת בצורה נקייה, עם דשא סינטטי (Aאני אוהבת כי אז העקבים לא מתחפרים), שביל דק והמון עציצי חרס מפוזרים עם פרחים בלבן וסגול ועששיות.
אז למרות שהיה לנו ברור שהחתונה בחורף וגם אם נופלים על יום יפה, הכל יהיה בפנים, היה לנו חשוב שהגן יהיה יפה כי זו הכניסה והרושם הראשוני כשנכנסים לאירוע. 
חוץ מזה, לטובת המעשנים, או אלו שיצאו לשאוף אוויר - המקום יפה עם כל מיני כורסאות וספות אלטרנטיביות.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

ומבפנים 
מאוד אהבנו את העיצוב מבפנים. מצד אחד גדול ומרווח, עם תקרות גבוהות ומצד שני לא גדול מידי. משהו בפרופורציות שלו הרגיש לנו אינטימי וחמים לאירוע בסדר גודל שלנו. 
החלל אורבני ונקי, מלא כלי זכוכית ואגרטלים כסופים. מאוד אהבתי את הסגנון ואפילו אהבתי אותו יותר בלי פרחים - זה הסתדר עם האורבניות של המקום. 
השולחנות היו עם מפה לבנה ומפיות כסופות (כפלטת הצבעים לאירוע כולל ההזמנות היתה לבן-סגול-כסוף). מרכזי השולחנות - הסטנדרטים של המקום, פמוטי נרות, או קוביות כסופות. 
חוץ מזה היו גם שולחנות אבירים מעץ שהשארנו חשופים.
מאוד אהבנו ששולחנות האבירים, מעבר למראה המקסים והחמים שלהם, הם באותו הגובה של השולחנות הרגילים - זה יותר נוח.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

עוד נרות - מתנות לאורחים 
את המתנות לאורחים (נרות ממותגים לאירוע שהכנו לבד) ביקשנו מהקייטרינג שיערוך איתם את השולחנות וישים אותם ליד כוסות היין של כל אחד.
זה הוסיף ליופי של השולחן, וכמובן השתלב בצבעים. 
נקודה למחשבה - אנחנו רצינו שהמתנות יחכו על השולחנות לכל אחד. לא רצינו שיחלקו בכניסה (כי אז לא בהכרח יש איפה לשים את זה) או ביציאה (חלק יפספסו).


----------



## Olga1986 (27/12/12)

מקסים. המתנות נראות ממש חלק מהעיצוב הטבעי.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

השמלה - סקר שוק 
עניין השמלה היה פשוט ולא פשוט. 
מצד אחד, לא היו לי מעולם פנטזיות על איך השמלה תראה (וזה די מפתיע בהתחשב בזה שאני חולת שליטה ואוהבת עיצוב). מצד שני, ידעתי שאני לא רוצה נפוח/ מבריק/ אבנים/ מחוך/ סטרפלס. רוצה שמלה עדינה וקלילה, שאפשר ללבוש לבד בקלות ורצוי שלא תעלה 10000 כי זה שמלה לכמה שעות.
הקדשתי המון זמן לחיפושים באינטרנט כדי ללכת באמת למעט מקומות. לכל המקומות הלכתי עם אמא, יש לה עין שיפוטית מאוד נכונה בגלל שהיא תופרת בעצמה. 
המקום הראשון - ארז עובדיה. אין מספפיק מחמאות בשבילו. שמלות מהממות, עדינות, שהחמיאו לגוף (ואני רחוקה מלהיות מידה 36). הרגשתי שהוא מבין את הפלוסים והמינוסים של הגוף ושזה שאני לא דוגמנית ממש לא מפריע לו ובעיניו  אני פשוט אישה אמיתית. חוץ מזה שמעתי מחברות שהוא אמין ויסודי. את המחיר פחות אהבתי - 8500 שח.
המקום  השני - מישהי בעין ורד. עושה שמלות פשוטות יחסית, תפורות במקצועיות ועולות חצי מחיר. אבל הרגשתי שזה פחות הסגנון.
המקום השלישי שראינו - פישנדג. מאוד אהבתי את השמלות והפשטות ואת העניין שבאים רק ל-3 מדידות (להכנס לתל אביב עושה לי חררה). מצא חן בעיני גם שהשמלה לקנייה ואח"כ אפשר לקצר ולצבוע. המחיר היה הוגן גם. אבל, בגלל שהם שמלות כל כך זורמות, הן פשוט לא החמיאו לי מידי, ואמא די לא התלהבה. מה שגם קצת הפריע לי - יש דגם בסיס מעליו כל חתכת סרט שתופרים הוא תוספת של כמה מאות שקלים וכל הבדים והסרטים שעובדים איתם הם הכי פשוטים שיש. מזה אמא שמכירה מחירים וכמה מעט עבודה הכל דורש ממש לא התלהבה.
עמדתי לסגור אצל ארז, כי מה לעשות זה היה מושלם בעיני. בינתיים אמא עשתה סיבוב בסלוני כלות בנתניה....


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

השמלה הנבחרת והתהליך 
אז בשיטוטים של אמא בנתניה, באחד המקומות, בין כל הקצפות, היא מצאה שמלה נקייה ואלגנטית, כולה עשוייה שיפון והיא חשבה שהיא תתאים לי. המחיר היה גם מאוד אטרקטיבי - חצי מהמחיר של תל אביב (נתניה, כבר אמרנו) כולל איפור ושיער. מדובר בשמלה לתפירה חדשה בהשכרה. 
באתי לראות והבנתי שזו השמלה. לא היו שם פעמוןנים  או דגדוגים של זו השמלה שלי, אבל ידעתי שזה הכי מחמיא לי ומשדר את הטעם שלי וזה נבחר. 
עם התפירה, עלו לנו רעיונות כמו להוסיף כתפיה ועם הכל המעצבת זרמה. 
יש לציין שדי שגענו אותה עם כל הפרפקציוניסטיות שלנו. בדקנו כל תפר וכל כיווץ של השיפון עד שהיה מושלם.
לשמלה היתה הינומה עם שובל ארוך וגימור תחרה משגע.
בשביל החופה, הוספנו גם שרוולון מתחרה.
כל הגימורים לשרוולון ולהינומה, וגם בשת נקודות בשמלה היו עם תחרות תואמות. 
השמלה היתה מהממת והחמיאה לי וגרפה המון מחמאות.
מה שכן, באוםן מפתיע, אם אמרתי שאני לא רוצה מחוך או סטרפלס - היו לי את שניהם 
וקרדיט למקום - סלון רגע לפני בנתניה. רחל, בעלת הבית היא המעצבת ותופרת איתה לריסה. שתיהן היו קשובות וזרמו עם כל השינויים שעשינו בשמלה והדרישות הפרפקציוניסטיות שלנו. חייבת להעיר שאם אנחנו לא היינו מבינות - השמלה לא היתה יוצאת באיכות כזו, ולפעמים היו הרבה דיונים עד שהבינו על איזה תפר עקום אנחנו מדברות וניסו לשכנע אותנו שזה רק אנחנו נראה. 
עוד נקודה למחשבה - תאריך מסירה. אני נסעתי לחול שבועיים לפני החתונה ורציתי בשביל הרוגע שהכל יהיה גמור לפני. הבטיחו שכן, בסוף לא. רציתי להתארגן בבית ולקחת את השמלה כמה ימים קודם - אמרו אין בעיה ובסוף רדפתי אחריהם כי אמרו שמתארגנים אצלם בסלון. 
מסקנה - לרשום כל פרט קטן בחוזה. אני הייתי תמימה...
בסופו של דבר, קיבלתי שמלה מהממת שלמרות המחוך היתה נוחה מאוד, כמה ימים לפני החתונה הביתה. 
אני מאוד מרוצה וחושבת שהתהליך, גם אם היו רגעים קשים בו, היה שווה את התוצר ואת המחיר שלו.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

עוד שמלה


----------



## gitaast (27/12/12)

יפה מאד 
נראה עדין ואצילי..


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

תשל"כ והינומה


----------



## hillala8 (27/12/12)

השמלה מקסימה! 
מאוד יפה, מיוחדת ומחמיאה!

גם אני רציתי בהתחלה סמלה א-סימטרית אבל האמת שהבחור ממש לא אוהב והחלטתי ביום הזה לא לעשות דווקא...


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (30/12/12)

התמונה משלולית החורף? =] 
השמלה יושבת נהדר, אהבתי מאוד!

אני מאוד אוהבת שיפון!


----------



## fitballa (30/12/12)

כן 
הצלמים ראו בדרך אלי את פארק השלולית והחליטו שיצאו שם תמונות יפות) ומן הסתם הם צדקו)


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (30/12/12)

נהדר =]


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

החתן 
החתן לא אוהב חליפות וגם לא עניבות.
הסכמנו שהוא ילבש מכנס אלגנטי וחולצה מכופתרת, בגדים שהוא רגיל ואוהב ללבוש. 
עניבה - לא לחצתי כי הוא שונא אבל ברגע האחרון, בעקבות עבודה בה הוא שם עניבה, הוא התנדב למשימה.
מכיוון שהבחור שונא קניות, נכנסו לפולגת ששם הוא קונה בד"כ, ובחרנו שני סטים של מכנס, חולצה ועניבה. בבית מדדנו שוב ועם ההורים שלו החלטנו על אחד מהם והחזרנו את השני. 
היינו בחנות פחות מחצי שעה לשמחתו.
נעליים - הוא השתכנע שהוא צריך חדשות, אז קנינו נעעליים בקלארקס שהיו מאוד מאוד נוחות. 
בסוף שנינו היינו מרוצים והחולצה שלו היתה אפילו עם טון סגלגל שרציתי.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

איפור ושיער 
שניהם היו כלולים בחבילה של הסלון כלות.
מהאיפור ניסיון - טליה גלעדי, הייתי מאוד מרוצה. הבינה את הראש והטעם ואיפרה אותי עדין כמו שרציתי. 
היא איפרה גם את אמא שלי וחברה, ולוקחת 250 שח לכל אחת (גם לכלה עצמה...). 
האיפור היה בדיוק כמו שרצינו, החזיק כל הערב וטליה עצמה מאוד נחמדה ונעימה. 
יש לציין שהאיפור  היה אצלנו בבית, טליה הגיעה בזמן והכל תקתק לפי לוז שהיא אמרה. 

שיער  -  הספר שהסלון כלות עובד איתו, לא מצא חן בעיני. הוא לא הסכים לתסרוקת ניסיון, גם בתשלום, מורח בזמן, מעשן תוך כדי ולא הבין את הסגנון האסוף המרושל שרצינו. לא היתה לי קארמה טובה איתו.
אמא שלי מצאה ספרית איפה שהיא עושה מניקור קבוע, שישר הבינה את הסגנון הרצוי. גם היא לקחה 200-300 שח לתספורת והיתה מקסימה. התסרוקת החזיקה מעמד כל הערב, למרות שיש לי שיער דק ומחליק. אמא שלי ישנה איתה וקמה כמו חדשה.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

ובתוכנית האומנותית - חתונה הפוכה 
רצינו חתונה הפוכה: קבלת פנים, ארוחה, חופה ומסיבה. 
בעינינו זה זורם נחמד, מבוגרים אוכלים מוקדם והאוכל לא יוצא מאוחר, צעירים אוכלים רגוע והאוכל יורד לפני שמסתערים לרחבה. 
לא היה לנו סלואו - זה לא האופי שלנו.
בזכות חנוכה - עשינו הדלקת נרות (אבא שלי הדליק) והיו לנו נאומים קצרים ומרגשים מאחי, אמו ואחותו של הבחור. כל זה היה בין קבלת הפנים והארוחה ככה שהיו 10 דקות של מנוחה באכילה וזמן לקייטרינג להחליף עמדות. 
חייבת לציין, שקיבלנו הרבה פידבקים טובים על ההפוך. אפילו אבא שלי שהתנגד לרעיון, אמר שזה נחמד. 
עוד נקודה לטובת העניין - חורף. מקום סגור. ווליומים. למבוגרים לא נעים לשבת כשיש ווליום  מטורף. ככה, עד כמעט 10 מוזיקה היתה בווליום רגוע ולא היתה רחבה וריקודים שדורשים ווליום.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

יוצאת להפסקה - המשך אח"כ, מבטיחה


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

צילום 
בעניין הצילום - לא היתה שום דילמה. 
שחר לבני, SIL הוא חבר טוב. היה ברור שהצוות שלו יצלם והוא יהיה אורח. 
שחר, שלא יכול להוריד את המצלמה, הגיע למקדימים משלב האיפור וצילם לאורך רוב הערב (למרות שביקשנו שיפסיק לעבוד ויתחיל רק לבלות).
הצלמים - סטילס יוסי גמזו ווידאו - חיים. שחר אמר שאם הוא היה מתחתן שוב, זה היה הצוות.
ובאמת, שניהם (שלושתם) היו מעולים וכיפיים. למרות שאני מפחדת ממצלמות ושונאת להצטלם, לא הרגשתי אותם כמעט. 
התמונות מהממות. חלקן - אומנותיות ומבוימות (בעיקר במקדימים) והרוב משקפות את האירוע. 
לא תדרכנו אותם לגבי דגשים של מה לצלם (שכחתי, אשמתי) אבל הם כיסו די הכל. ניהלו אותנו לצילמוי משפחות מקיפים,  יש תמונות של רוב האורחים מהאירוע, תפסו המון רגעים יפים, והתמונות שיקפו את האווירה, המקום ואותנו. והכי חשוב - היה כיף לעבוד איתם.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

עוד מקדימים


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

ועוד מקדימים


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

ועוד קצת מקדימים


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

מקדימים אחרון 
שכחתי להגיד. 
תכננו להצטלם בטיילת בחוף ים בנתניה (פחדתי משדות חול ובוץ אחרי סופש גשום) ובמסעדת בשר.
הצלמים, שחר ויוסי, בדרך אלי ראו את פארק השעשועים ואמרו ששם יהיו תמונות מדליקות ואז ניסע לים וזה יסתדר עם שקיעה בים. כמובן שהסכמנו, והתמונות אכן יצאו מדהימות.
תכננו להצטלם במקרר של המסעדת בשר, אבל לא היה בשר אז זה מה יש. חדי העין יראו מה שחר כתב על הלוח ואת התצוגת סטייקים לידנו 
פשוט שני קרניבורים למופת


----------



## FayeV (27/12/12)

זה צולם במקרה ברובינשטיין?


----------



## fitballa (29/12/12)

בפורטר האוס בתל מונד


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

DJ ומסיבה 
הדיג'יי הראשון שראינו (מרשימת המומלצים של המקום) היה עמית קורן מאינפיניטי. הוא היה גם האחרון.
ישר הוא קלט את הראש שלנו וזרם איתנו. ביקשנו לא מזרחית, הוא בדק גבולות, מה נחשב מזרחית אצלנו, וגילה שאין אפילו התחלה. לא ניסה ללחוץ שזה מרים וכו'. 
ביקשנו קבלת פנים רגועה, ג'אז, אולדייז. הוא הקפיד שהכל היה עם קצת מקצב כדי לא להרדים.
ביקשנו אחרי החופה טנגו ופסדובלה לצד הארנטינאי שלי. אחרי החופה הוא פחד שזה לא יתפוס ושאל שוב מה לעשות. אמרנו שממשיכים לפי התוכנית ואם לא יצטרפו - מדלגים למסיבה. הרחבה התמלאה בטנגו גם במבוגרים וגם בצעירים. משם עמית בנה מסיבה בהדרגה - שעה עם מוזיקת שנות 80-90 שגם מבוגרים מכירים כדי להחזיק אותם איתנו ולאט לאט ווליום עלה והקצב עלה עד שהגענו לקראת אחת לחפירות. 
עמית היה מדהים והמסיבה היתה כיפית.
התמונות לא כל כך משקפות, הם כבר בשלבים מאוחרים, פשוט לא רוצה לשים תמונות שאפשר לזהות אנשים.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

שדרוגי אלכוהול 
הבר הבסיסי של המקום הוא תוצרת חוץ ומספק והיין טוב מאוד גם.
רצינו עוד דברים שאין בחבילה הבסייסית: משקאות אנרגיה, ון גוך בטעמים והחצי רצה גם וויסקי ברמה גבוהה יותר. 
על קאווה ויתרנו כי ממילא זה אירוע חורף אז לדעתנו זה פחות חשוב ויש יין טוב ויש גם סיידר אלכוהולי. 
חשבנו לשדרג לבד בעלות של כ-2000 שח (אחרי התייעצויות לכמויות עם מביני דבר).
הבר בנה לנו חבילת שדרוג עם כל הדברים האלו והתגמש טיפה במחיר והעלות דרכה היתה 4000.
בסוף החלטנו לשדרג דרך הבר כי לא היה לנו כח להתעסק עם זה וכי פחדנו שהאלכוהול שנקנה עצמאית לא יספיק. 
לא יודעת מה היה אילו, אבל האלכוהול זרם בשפע וכולם היו מרוצים ושיבחו את המבחר והרמה של האלכוהול.
חוץ מזה, בטעות או בכוונה, הבר גם הוסיף לנו קאוות לאורך כל האירוע


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

עיצוב וזר כלה 
עיצוב היה סעיף שאמרתי שפה אפשר לחסוך.
למזלי, בסיטרוס אני אוהבת שולחנות בלי סידורי פרחים כדי לשמור על האופי של המקום.
רציתי רק 2 סידורי פרחים גדולים לבר, 5 קטנטנים לפינת בית קפה, זר כלה וסידור פרחים חנוכייה. המעצבת שעובדת עם המקום ביקשה כמעט 3000 שח לא כולל מעמ. נראה לי קצת הרבה, למרות שאני מבינה אותה. בשבילה זה יום עבודה שהיא נותנת שירות רק לי. 
לשמחתי, מצאתי ליד הבית משתלה מקסימה שיש בה חנות פרחים עם שוזרת מקצועית - גלית, משתלת השדה כפר סבא.
הזמנתי ממנה  2 סידורים ענקיים (לקחתי מהמקום 2 אגרטלים והבאתי לה יום קודם), חנוכיה, זר כלה, שדרוגים ל-4 זרי ראש לשושבינות, 5 עציצי רקפות לבנות שהיא הציעה לעטוף את העציץ בניירות סגולים ושק עלי כותרת לשושבינות. הכל עלה יחד 800 שח והיה מהמם. גלית גם פרפקציוניסטית ולא אהבה חלק מהפרחים ששלחו לה לסידור אזהיא נסעה במיוחד והביאה חדשים. החתן אסף את הכל בצהרי החתונה והביא למקום. 
חייבת להגיד שהתחלתי לדבר עם גלית על הזמנת סידורים לאירוע כלשהו, והיא ביקשה 150 שח לסידור (מחיר זול ביותר בהתחשב בכמות הפרחים). גם אחרי שביקשתי זר כלה, המחירים לא קפצו. גם זר הכלה עלה רק 150 שח וגלית קלעה בול לטעם שלי והבינה את הבקשות המוזרות שהיו לי.
לצערי אין לי תמונות של הרקפות והסידור הענק שהיה מלא ליזיאנטוסים וסייפנים.


----------



## gitaast (27/12/12)

הזר יפהפה!! 
שיהיה מזל טוב


----------



## behappy (28/12/12)

הזר מהמם..


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

קשקושים לרחיבה 
היה ברור שיהיו - זה מוסיף שמח.
גם פה רציתי לשמור על פלטת הצבעים, ושהם יהיו בכסף-סגול-לבן. 
כשהסתובבנו בדרום תל אביב, הקשקושים הלבנים היו מפלסטיק ולא מגומי. נראה לי שבתור שרשרת בקפיצות זה עלול להכאיב. ואז גם הבנתי שהמטרה שלהם זה להוסיף צבע ושמחה לרחבה, אז כדאי ללכת על כל הצבעים. 
קנינו שרשראות וטבעות מנצנצות, סטיקלייטים, שרשראות הוואי (כאן כן בחרתי לבנות בשילוב סגול/ ורוד/ ירוק), כלי נגינה מתנפחים ומשפקיים.אין ספק שהמבוגרים והצעירים וגם הילדים עפו עליהם. השקענו בזה 300 שח, והמקום דאג לנפח את מה שצריך, לפזר בסלסלות ולהוציא בריקודים
קנינו גם סוכריות גומי שגם שמו לנו  בכלים יפים על הבר.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

כי נעליים לא קונים מהר 
רציתי נעליים נוחות. לא גבוהות מידי ועקב יציב. וגם נעליים לבנות אני מתעבת. 
בחרתי בפלייפוט נעליים כסופות עם עקב רחב ובגובה של 4-5 סמ. הבונוס - הסולייה אורטופדית והן היו נוחות מאוד. הורדתי אותן רק לקראת 12 פשוט בגלל שבקפיצות בריקודים הנעל "זזה מהמקום". עוד בונוס - מחיר סביר ביותר, 330 שח ויש סיכוי (בזכות זה שהן לא לבנות) שאני אנעל אותן שוב.
חייבת לציין לטובה את הצוות בפלייפוט בקניון עיר ימים בנתניה. שירות מצויין. לא ידעתי איזה גוון נעליים לבחור (היו כמה פסטליים יפיפיות) והמוכרת מצאת בחנות אחרת חצאית לבנה והביאה לי להתרשם). חוץ מזה, הייתי צריכה להזמין מידה/ להחליף כי לחץ/ להזמין שוב זוג חדש. תמיד הצוות היה שירותי ואכפתי.
קניתי גם נעליים שטוחות - עשויות תחרה. גם הן היו מאוד נוחות. נעלתי אותן פחות מ-10 דקות (ואז פשוט רקדתי יחפה) בגלל שגם הן בקפיצות החליקו מהרגל. מסתבר שככה זה נעלי סירה. המלצה - אפשר להוסיף להן אצל סנדלר (בחנות נעלי כלות מציעים את זה ישר) רצועה קדמית שתחזיק אותן. לא נורא, גם הן עלו 330 שח (היה מבצע סוף קיץ בנעלי ארו בדיזנגוף) ובטוח אני יהנה מהן בקיץ. כשהם יתלכלכו - נצבע אותם.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

תכשיטים 
רציתי להלוות מאמא עגילים של ענף-עלה כסוף עם פנינה בתחתית. אבל העגיל השחיר והזוג אבד. 
ברגע שהוספנו לשמלה את הכתפייה - היה ברור שמתקבל סגנון של אלה יוונית, וכל כך רציתי את העגילים של אמא. רציתי לתת לצורף לעשות כזה זוג, אבל לא מצאתי מישהו במחיר סביר.
בסוף, כמו רוב הכלות, הגעתי לאפרת קסוטו. שם ערבבתי כמה דגמים ביחד לעגיל שאהבתי (למעלה עלה שכולו עם פנינים קטנטנות ופנינת טיפה תלוייה). הרכבתי גם צמיד תואם, ככה שהסגנון היווני נשמר. 
גם כאן, נהנית מהשירותיות. המוכרת אמרה שאין בעייה לעשות את השינויים שאני רוצה ושזה יקח 15 דקות. לא היה קל מידי למצוא תכשיט כי רציתי צבע כסף ופנינים לבנות צחורות בגלל שהשמלה הייתה לבנה לחלוטין והנעליים בכסף.


----------



## behappy (28/12/12)

זו התמונה שהכי ריגשה אותי 
את כל כך קורנת ושמחה פה שזה פשוט מרגש ומקסים!!!
הצמיד מהמם לגמרי


----------



## fitballa (28/12/12)

תודה רבה 
זו באמת אחת התמונות האהובות גם עלי.  אנ ישונאת מצלמה ולא מתמסרת אליה, אז רק תמונות שתפסו אותי בספונטניות נראות מאושרות ולא "מאולצות".
חייבת שוב לציין לטובה את שחר ויוסי הצלמים - רוב הזמן לא הרגשתי אותם אז יצאו תמונות שמחות וטבעיות, שפשוט נפלו מחמת הצנזורה של החצי


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

מה כבר נגמר? 
הערב היה בעינינו שמחנו לחלוק את השמחה שלנו והאהבה עם כל היקירים לנו ולהורינו. 
בלי להרגיש, האירוע טס וזה נגמר כל כך מהר. אפילו לא הספקנו להגיד שלום לכולם... 
אכלנו (ברחנו לכמה דקות מהקבלת פנים כדי לאכול), הצטלמנו, הסתובבנו בין האנשים, רקדנו ונהנו.
היה מרגש וכיף לשמוע את המילים החמות מהמשפחות (גם בנאומים וגם בתהליך) ולראות את כל מי שבא לחגוג איתנו


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

רבנות ועוד 
למרות שאנחנו חילוניים לחלוטין, רצינו טקס "סטנדרטי" כדי להמשיך בדרך שהורינו התחתנו ולתת לילדים שלנן בעתיד את כל האופציות, בקלות. שלא כמו אחרים שאנחנו מכירים, אין לנו צלקות אישיות/ משפחתיות מהרבנות ככה שלא היתה בעיה.
ישר החלטנו שמתחתנים דרך צוהר, שהם יותר נגישים. הם גם יותר פתוחים.
אני לא אגיד יותר ליברליים, כי לא היו "הנחות" בתהליך - לא יכולתי לחמוק מהמקווה... 
כל התהליך מולם היה נוח ונעים. באנו פעם אחת עם 2 עדים לפתוח תיק ולהוציא תעודת רווקות (לקח 20 דקות). 

הדרכת כלות דרכם עשיתי עם נופר בנימין (בנתניה). למרות האנטי שהיה לי, ההדרכה היתה נעימה ואפילו מעניינת. דיברנו על דיני אישות ופרקי הבריאה בספר בראשית מנק' מבט ספרותית. קיבלתי טיפ לחיי נישואין עליו אני ממליצה גם. שומרות מסורת הולכות כל חודש למקווה ויש בזה חגיגה נשית וזמן איכות עם הבעל. המדריכה הציעה ליישם את המשמעות הזוגית של זה וכל חודש, בתאריך בו התחתנו לצאת לבילוי יחד. עוד שבוע נצא לבילוי הראשון שלנו   כל ההדרכה לקחת פחות משעה וחצי. החלק "היהודי" לקח כמה דקות והיה תדריך ענייני למה עושים במקווה.

מקווה - הפחד והסלידה שלי. לא מתחברת לזה, בעיני זה מגוכך הרעיון של הטבילה והטהרה עד כד י אנטגוניזם. אבל הבנתי שהרב מבקש אישור וגם אם הוא מחליק את זה, ברבנות עלולים סטטיסטית לבקש את זה ואז יהיו בעיות בירוקרטיה. רציתי להמנע מזה אז טבלתי. הלכתי לבד, בלי לעשות מזה טקס. החוויה היתה סבירה. לא חשתי התעלות או אושר רוחני אבל גם לא הרגשתי מושפלת כמו שזה הצטייר לי. הבלנית היתה בסדר, שאלה עם עשיתי 123, אמרתי שכן והיא לא בדקה. קיבלתי פרטיות גם בכניסה למים. מה שהיה מצחיק ומגוכך בעיני היתה ההסתכלות על איך אני טובלת. הטבעתי את עצמי איזה 8 פעמים כי פעם הידיים לא פרוסות מספיק, הפה סגור חזק מידי ולא כמו נסיכה וכו'. סה"כ החוויה הזו תזכר לי כשמשעשעת. 
טבלתי במקווה חדש יחסית ברמת פולג בנתניה. יש שם חדר הכנה לכלות וכל ה"תענוג" על 16 שקלים ולקח פחות מרבע שעה. 

רב- צוהר שידכו לנו את הרב אריאל נתיב. הרב צעיר וענייני. החופה היתה נחמדה וקצרה, כמו שרצינו. הוא פתח בברכה שקשורה לחנוכה. במעמד החופה, לפני שבירת הכוס גם אני נתתי טבעת ואפילו דיברתי. כל החופה, מרגע כניסת השושבינות, כולל הכניסה שלנו עד שבירת הכוס - בקושי 15 דקות.


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

טבעות 
זה היה מאוד פשוט. ידעת שאני רוצה חישוק נקי, שיתאים לטבעת אירוסין והיה על אותה אצבע. 
גם הבחור רצה אותו דבר ובג'קסון ברמת גן (משם גם הטבעת אירוסין) מצאנו את הטבעת. שנינו לקחנו אותה הטבעת בדיוק. 
הזמנו טבעות במידה ותוך פחות משבוע הן היו מוכנות.
למרות שביום שהיינו שם (חול המועד סוכות) היה מפוצץ אנשים והיה קשה להגיע לכל המבחר העצום, מצאנו מה שרצינו במחיר הוגן ביותר


----------



## fitballa (27/12/12)

מילות סיכום והגיגים בפרספקטיבה מאוחרת 
כל החתונה, הייתה בדיוק כמו שרצינו, ואנחנו הכי מרוצים שאפשר מהספקים שלקחנו. 
כמה מילים על הבחירות והתהליך.

הורים - ההחלטות שוב, היו שלנו אבל הקשבנו להורים כי בכל זאת, זה גם האירוע שלהם ובשבילם. אני חייבת לציין שלא היו חיכוכים או בקשות מוזרות בעינינו - אנחנו כולנו באותו ראש. העניין היחיד היה שאנחנו רצינו חתונה קטנה יותר והרשימות מוזמנים תפחו להם. ביקשנו שיקצצו קצת אבל לא הגבלנו אותם והשארנו את ההחלטות בידיים שלהם. ממילא ההפרש אנשים היה פחות ממאה אז זה לא היה משמעותי מידי מבחינתנו ורצינו לתת להם להזמין את כל מי שהם רוצים.
אמא שלי הייתה איתי בכל חיפושי השמלה - נעליים - תכשיטים והמדידות והייתה כל כך מאושרת לקחת חלק בחוויה

תקציב - עבדנו לפי מסגרת תקציב כללית. הגדרנו בגדול עלות לכל ספק באירוע לפי חישוב ממוצע של 250 שח מתנה לאורח וחשבנו כמה מינוס אנחנו מוכנים לספוג, כי בכל זאת זה אומנם רק ערב אחד אבל ערב שאנחנו רוצים כמזכרת לכל החיים ושיישקף אותנו. 
המחיר למנה די חרג ממה שרצינו/ מקומות אחרים שראינו אבל רמת אוכל היה משהו שלא היינו מוכנים להתפשר ואני כשראיתי את המקום התאהבתי וכל שאר המקומות לא דיברו אלי. המקום היה אומנם יקר יותר, אבל ההבדל למה היה כמה עשרות שקלים. כמה עשרות מצטברות לסכום נאה ביותר אבל החלטנו שנלך על זה וננסה לצמצם סעיפים אחרים. 
למזלי, השמלה - איפור- שיער יצאו זולים יחסית לשוק, ההזמנות (עיצוב עצמי והדפסה במקום שועושה לי הנחות) יצאו גם יחסית זול, העיצוב גם (המקום דורש מעט מאוד בעיני ואותו עשינו עצמאית). 
המוטו שלנו היה שננסה לחסוך איפה שאפשר, כי 200 שח פה, 500 שם וכן הלאה מצטברים למשהו משמעותי בסוף. 
בסופו של דבר, למרות שהיה לנו אירוע לא זול בכלל יחסית, הצלחנו די לכסות אותו בזכות שמירה על פרופורציות.

חרטות? ויתרנו על מגנטים כי פחדנו מהעלות וגם בעיקר כי אנחנו לא אוהבים שרודפים אחרי הצלם ואחכ נוצרת התקהלות בלוח מגנטים. בדיעבד, הייתי עושה מגנטים כי זה מוסיף עוד תמונות מעוד זוית ונותן לאנשים מזכרת חביבה. 

פשלות? לא היו. בחרנו מראש ספקים שמצאו חן בעינינו וקיבלנו עליהם המלצות. היו כמה דברים קטנים שרק אני שמתי לב אליהם, דברים שקשורים בלמקם פינות אלטרנטיביות. הדבר היחידי שהוא בגדר פספוס מבחינתי - בסיטרוס יש בצד אחד של האולם מאפייה (לחמים בזמן האוכל) ובצד השני קונדיטוריה (מאפים מתוקים בזמן הקינוחים). אנשים שלא היו ליד העמדה, לא ידעו על קיומה וההושבה בסיטרוס עם משני צידי רחבת הריקודים. היה צריך להגיד למלצרים בעמדות ההגשה / קינווחים לידע את האורחים על המאפיות. אבל לא אסון, כי הקינוחים היו מעולים ולשולחנות שהיו מלאים ביושבים הביאו צלחת מאפים ועוגות. 

מסקנות? החתונה זה ערב אחד מהחיים. ערב חשוב ביותר, אבל אחד. לטוב (מזכרת) ולרע (השקעה כלכלית).תסמכו על האינסטינקטים, תדברו על הכל בפתיחות ביניכם ועם ההורים ותבקשו עזרה מהמשפחה והחברים הטובים. 

אנחנו יצאנו מהחתונה לתחילת חיים משותפים חדשים בצורה הכי מאושרת ושמחה. היה לנו ערב של כיף ואהבה קודם כל בינינו ואחכ גם מכל היקירים לנו שבאו לשמוח איתנו ומפרגנים על המקום, האוכל והאווירה


----------



## OnG Wedding (27/12/12)

אחרי הקרדיטים היפים שלך ממש בא לי 
איזה סטייק טוב


----------



## fitballa (28/12/12)

ואת רוצה סטייק עוד לפני התמונות האלו  
כשהתחבאנו 10 דקות בקבלת פנים, הביאו לנו לאכול ובדיוק המלצרית שלנו ירדה עם הצלחת אנטריקוטים. 
אני, בלי לחשוב פעמיים, חשבתי שזה צלחת אישית שלי ואכלתי 3 סטייקים ישר מהמגש. תוך כדי הבנתי שהחצי מרייר לו, אז האכלתי אותו.
בתמונה למטה רואים את הסטייק ושאר טעימים שמישהו העמיס לו


----------



## OnG Wedding (28/12/12)

אסור להעלות תמונות כאלה!  
אוהבת את הראש שלכם, ואת הזרימה הקלילה עם הארוע. אפשר לראות שנהנתם.

*שכחת לטשטש את פני העלם הביישן * אבל בין כל הסטייקים האלה קשה לבחין חחח

המון ההצלחה בהמשך החיים הזוגיים.


----------



## ronitvas (28/12/12)

יעל 
לצערי אני לא מצליחה לפתוח את התמונות כי אני לא ליד מחשב
אבל זה דווקא לא רע, כי התרכזתי במלל ומאוד נהניתי מהכתיבה 
בזמן שאני יושבת וצופה על המזרקות של הבילאג׳יו 
נהניתי מאוד ואני מאמינה שאהנה עוד יותר גם מהתמונות ומהינשופים כשאגיע הביתה 
מזל טוב וחיים טובים ומאושרים


----------



## Forest Girl (28/12/12)

הכל מהמם  ובתור חובבת ינשופים מכבר הימים- 
נהניתי מאוד מאוד מהקרדיטים שלך.
גם בחתונה שלנו (בעוד חודש וקצת) מוטיב הינשופים יהיה בולט.
מזל טוב!!


----------



## Bobbachka (28/12/12)

קדיטים מצוינים! 
נהנתי מאוד לקרוא ולהתרשם, הכתיבה שלך קולחת והצלחתי להרגיש את הוייב של האירוע.

מאחלת לכם חיי זוגיות טובים ובריאות!


----------



## fitballa (28/12/12)

תודה לכולן 
נהניתי מאוד לכתוב את הקרדיטים, שוב בגלל שכל כך נעזרתי בפורום ובאמת הייתי מרוצה מהבחירות שלנו.
כפי ששמתן לב, כתבתי המון בעינינו וכו', כי בהמשך לדיון שהיה פה קודם על קרדיטים, אובייקטיביות ומה שביניהם, זה באמת מהנקודת מבט הסובייקטיבית שלנו. 
לנו היה ערב שמח וכיפי (וקצר מידי) וקיבלנו מהאורחים (המעירים, המבוגרים והמשפחות כאחד) פרגונים על המקום, האוכל, האווירה וכו' אז אנחנו באמת מקווים ומאמינים שהאירוע היה מוצלח כמו שאנחנו חושבים. פשלות קטנטנות באמת היו, אבל הסה"כ הם לא היו מורגשות בעיני מי שלא ידע מה היתה התוכנית שלי (שזה אומר אנחנו וההורים). 

ולכל הנשואות או אלו שבדרך - שיהיה לכולנות חיים בריאים ומאושרים.


----------



## lost in dreams (29/12/12)

קרדיטים נפלאים 
שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב וחיים מאושרים!


----------



## ronitim (31/12/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
היה כיף לקרוא אותם. מזל טוב!!!


----------

